# Need to change install directory



## rksl66 (Nov 15, 2007)

Prostroke Golf...
Unfortunately my master (C) drive is small and my (D) 2nd big, but this game gives no option but to install to the C drive. I need it to change so that I can install to the D Drive, here are the files that are listed on the CD
The files are listed on the right side of explorer


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

most install packs will let ya change the install directory.when it gets to the part where it says install to,and it will say something like "crogramfiles/blah/blah" just change where the files are going to.


----------



## rksl66 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanx, 9 times out of 10 the game will let you change the dir, but this is game 10 when it just says Now Installing with no user input whatsoever

annoying yes.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried just manually moving it to the other drive? I've done this before with no problems.


----------



## rksl66 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes moved the whole thing across, but it refues to play saying that the file directory is invalid, press Continue to close :4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

make a new shortcut from the games exe file.try to start the game from that shortcut.


----------

